# URGENT: 24 Pigeons At Castaic CA Animal Shelter



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I got a call today from the Castaic CA Animal Shelter. They have 24 pigeons that need to be gotten out and found homes. I am willing to pay any fees that there may be and will also take the pigeons and find them homes BUT I do not currently have a vehicle that is capable to making the trip to Castaic and back. Castaic is about 100 miles from me. If anyone here on Pigeon-Talk can assist with transport, please let me know. Also, if anyone here would care to adopt some or all of these pigeons, please let me know. I have no idea what breed they are, but even though they aren't banded, they aren't ferals according to the person I spoke with today.

Any/all help will be appreciated.

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey Terry. On the 20th of October, I will be heading back from Paso Robles, and I pass Castaic on my way home. Let me know if you would like me to help in anyway. I do not know if I would be able to keep any due to me not hving my loft built yet, but I would love to help with transports. I live in Chatsworth.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Gimpie! I don't know if I can get them to hold the birds that long. I'll keep working on getting them out sooner, but if that doesn't happen, I will definitely appreciate your help on the 20th if the birds are still there.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up! Guys/Gals .. I truly can't do this one and these birds are gonna end up dead .. looking for transport help here!

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have seen this but we are in Washington state until the 20th...... ...BUT...I will PM you the phone number of a man who might be willing to help. He helps takes care of my birds when I am away...


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I live in San Francisco and I know is not that close, I had been reading this also, how far is from you? can you rent a car and probably get help from us? I don't know what other idea, or do you have a friend close by and we can pay for his expenses? Let us know please.

Ivette


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think I've gotten this handled .. will know by tomorrow and will post back. Thanks for your posts and concern for the birds.

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Let us know please, or we can find some other solutions...


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Are these pigeons picked up yet? I can get he birds if they are still there


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> Are these pigeons picked up yet? I can get he birds if they are still there


I don't know, Tanya. I had someone who was SUPPOSED to go get them but haven't heard a peep. I suspect that all these birds have been euthanized by now, but if you are willing to call and go get them if they are still alive, I would be very grateful and will work out any cost and/or future transporting of the birds with you. The # for the shelter is (661) 702-7098. If the birds are still there, then make sure that they know that you are acting on my behalf .. that will get the birds out for free or very little money.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry do you know if the shelter is open on Sundays? If it is open and the birds are there I can get them tomorrow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> Terry do you know if the shelter is open on Sundays? If it is open and the birds are there I can get them tomorrow


No, they are closed on Sunday .. open again on Monday: http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/locationByCity.asp#CASTAIC

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I work Monday, but am off Tuesday. Terry if you have time to call on Monday since I cant from work, I could get them on Tuesday if they are still there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> I work Monday, but am off Tuesday. Terry if you have time to call on Monday since I cant from work, I could get them on Tuesday if they are still there.


OK .. I'll check .. thank you, Tanya!

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Not a problem Terry, Castaic is less than an hour away so this is an easy drive. Tonight I was looking once again for rollers and ran across this post. Had I seen it sooner, I could have picked them up for you.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

any update on these pigeons


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Tanya ..*

I called today and was told that these birds had been picked up by another rescue group .. I have no clue what group or person and the young man on the phone didn't have the records handy. Hopefully all these birds went to a good place.

Thanks Tanya for offering to help, but it appears to have been handled. 

FYI .. Castaic gets in quite a few pigeons and have been good enough to call me when they get a large group. If you want to call them and let them know that you are willing to help with pigeons, I am sure they will be happy to add you to the list .. I think the list currently consists of me and whoever picked this last bunch up .. not many resources for them.

Phone # there is (661) 702-7098.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry,

I am glad they got picked up. I can in the future pick up birds, I just cant house them for to long. Let me know if you need my help again. Tanya


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> Terry,
> 
> I am glad they got picked up. I can in the future pick up birds, I just cant house them for to long. Let me know if you need my help again. Tanya


Thanks, Tanya! Will do!

Terry


----------

